# How do you know when you've found your heart horse?



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess I figure Renegade is my heart horse, even after going on 3 years he is excited to see me, excited to go to work stuff like that. When I turn him out he would rather hang out with me than run to the other horses, and he will leave his food to come see me if he's eating in the feeder if I walk to the fence.. so I figure if he likes me more than food I must be doing something right..LOL. The lady I bought him from early on said that that horse must love me because he would do things for me he never would do with them, and willingly to boot. The last vet checkup he had the vet flat out told me that that horse would be broken spirited if I sold him ( not that I am planning on it) but HE not me would be broken over it. Also Renegade has a heart on him, so I guess that adds to the whole heart horse thing.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I believe you can have more than one "heart horse" in a lifetime. They can come into your life at different times and for different reasons but they leave a mark on your soul, moreso than other horses or animals, which is why they are a bit more special.

While I have not yet had a moment with a horse, I did have a "heart dog" so to speak. She was killed during a search and rescue exercise last year after ingesting antifreeze that had been poured around the area by cattle ranchers to kill a stray dog pack in the area. She went to remove some burrs from her paws and that was enough antifreeze to kill her. I was devastated and thought I would never find another dog like her, but another one did enter my life, but in a completely different way and we formed a completely different attachment to each other. It was kind of a "meant to be" situation and I never would have expected this dog to be another "heart dog" but she is getting to that point, in her own way and on her own time.

Don't limit yourself to thinking you'll only have one heart horse and this mare is it; chances are another will enter your life at some moment and will have just as big an impact, but possibly in a different way.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree with the above. I'm on heart horse number 2 at the moment. 

My first heart horse was purchased for me by my parents at the ripe old age of 3, with 60 days of training on her. Yikes! Accident waiting to happen, I know, but she was perfect for me, and by some stroke of extreme good fortune we never had a single issue. I was 12 and rode literally every day for 6 years. Mirage taught me so much, about horses and life and even about myself. I sold her when I went to college and I've regretted it every day since. 

Heart horse number 2 is my avatar, Dreams. I originally bought him for $200 as a project horse, to break and resell. I didn't like him at the beginning ... He was pushy and belligerent and lazy and had no desire to be around me at all. I bought him because he was colorful and I figured a colorful horse would be easier to resell, and he had very nice movement that I could see even as a yearling would be awesome to ride. In the years we've been together he has grown on me quite a bit. His attitude has improved immensely, and while he is still a lazy ****** he is respectful, tries hard for me, and comes running when I call his name. He is teaching me so much, things I thought I knew and things I never knew I needed to know. He does in fact have the smoothest ride I've ridden in a long time, a wonderful floaty jog and a smooth as silk lope. Somewhere along the way he became much more valuable to me than his worth, and I turned down an offer just a few months ago of several thousand more than I would ever have expected to sell him for, because somewhere in our journeys together, he has officially been taken off the market. : )

So don't worry - your heart horse(s) will come along when you're least expecting it, and they will be your teachers for a while or a lifetime, and you will cherish your time spent with them even if they are eventually sold. And when your heart horse has no lessons left to teach you, another horse will volunteer for the solemn duty, and the cycle will start again. 

-- Kai


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

All I saw at first was a young mare with good conformation and a kind eye, who was the type of horse I've always been drawn to -- solid dark color, short but neither drafty nor over-refined. There wasn't anything not to like about her but we didn't have a bond or anything when I took her home. That developed slowly, over a couple of years of training and riding. The first year, I told myself, was an experiment I could bail on any time. By the second year I stopped telling myself that. We are still building ourselves into a team, I think that takes a lot of miles. 

I've heard a lot of stories about "heart horses" who became heartbreak horses, because they were unsound or unsuitable and ended up being a giant vet bill or a menace. I shared a pasture with a horse who was someone's heart horse story. "I knew she was for me the minute I set eyes on her." Well, the horse was very flashy, anybody would have loved her looks. But the lady never rode her. I mean never. She had a fantasy of riding bareback over the fields, but the horse was full of beans, the lady had a terrible seat, and she got bucked off. Never rode her again, just kept her fed and shod and vetted and came and brushed her a few times a week. She'd been doing this for years before I shared a pasture with her and there is nothing to interfere with her keeping that up for years to come. Although there are worse endings to those kinds of stories, it always seemed kind of a waste to me. 

Moral: you need your head and your heart both, when choosing a horse. I picked with my head (mostly), and my heart came in later. If you aren't very experienced, definitely the head needs to take precedence. But you can learn a lot from an old horse, more safely than a young one, usually. There's no horse that's going to last your whole life, considering how young you are. Now my mare is just turned seven, and I just turned 61, so I have a better chance at that than you!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I have a sort of love/hate with the whole "heart horse" thing. I feel like it's just a highly over romanticized way of saying you've found a horse you absolutely adore or fits your needs. Although, I will say there's some people/horses that have created just amazing bonds - or horses who've 100% found their human.

I've had plenty of horses come into my life that I _adored_. There's been plenty where I've felt ashamed I was thinking about selling or leasing them out after thinking they were "the one." I could have told you when I was 15 my Arab mare was my heart horse. About 3-4 years ago I sold her to a woman who is HER human. You wouldn't believe I had owned her for ten years if you saw how she treats me now lol. She _adores_ her new owner, always had even when _I_ was still her owner. My WB mare is probably the only one I can say truly felt like my heart horse. She was amazing. Her old owner had such issues with her (Cally always looked mad when her previous owner messed with her lol) & wouldn't have dreamed doing half the things I did with her. She blossomed with me & was truly a different animal. She too, I eventually realized I had "outgrown" and needed a different type of home. I still loved her to death. 

I could tell you I _thought_ my OTTB was my heart horse. She was an amazing mare, truly spectacular. The more work & time I put into her though it turned out she really _wasn't_ the horse for me. She needed someone to commit to 3x+ a week riding, lessons, etc - that's not me. It soured our bond. Now my gelding... you couldn't pry him out of my hands. Does he whinny when he seems me? Nope. Does he run up from the pasture to me? Nope, actually he runs away usually. Do I particularly think he really gives a **** about me either way? Nope. He's friendly. He does enjoy hanging out with me & doesn't mind riding. Wouldn't say I'm his best pal though lol. He definitely tolerates me better than anyone else. Very puppy dog like personality, follows me around etc. 

So don't get so wrapped up on the "heart horse" idea. You'll find one you bond with & enjoy. This won't be the last horse you get along with.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Don't worry too much about finding your 'heart horse.' I am of the firm belief that we get the horse we need at the point in our life when we need them, and become more sure of it with each horse. Same with dogs. What seems a disaster at first can teach us the most.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've only had one, but I've heard other people have had multiples. I guess for me, lightning doesn't strike twice.


Mine was a little bay Arab gelding with minimal white. He wasn't my first horse, nor my second, but my third. I wasn't expecting to love him any more than I had the other two, but his personality was so huge and his bond with _me_ was absolute. How do you not love an animal like that with all your heart and soul? He wasn't an easy horse, but he'd have gone through fire for me. We had 21 years together, and although I wasn't there the day he was born, I was there with him when he took his last breath. I've tried not to compare the horses that have come after him to the standard he held, but it's difficult. The mare I own now is very much like him personality wise; opinionated, snarky, and with a heart of gold. She's the closest I've come to another heart horse, but although I adore her, that extra passion just isn't there.


A true 'heart horse' if you will, is one you'd do anything for, even changing disciplines if they don't enjoy what they're doing. That's how I became a trail rider; my snarky little Arabian hated showing, but loved trail riding. Selling him was never an option, so I switched over to what he liked and the discipline in which he excelled. The day he died was one of the worst days of my life, although now with 10 years behind me I think of him with laughter and affection, instead of emotional devastation. I will always miss him, and think of him every day, but I bless the time we had together, and don't curse the years I've been without him.


At 15 y/o, you're bound to fall in love with every horse who is kind. That doesn't mean this mare is your heart, it just means you're young, idealistic, and she has a lovely personality. You have plenty of time and years to find that special one, and even if you don't there are many good, reliable horses that you can enjoy, love and have a great relationship with.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I agree with the above romanticized version of the "heart horse" because I have felt the same way about men! You think you have found your soulmate but it turns out a few years down the line y'all may have been meant to be in the moment but not forever. 

Jericho is a cool guy but I'm not ready to call him my "heart horse" yet. I feel like we have a few years and hundreds of miles to go before I can claim him to be that. I do have to say I did get lucky with him: I picked him out on Facebook of all places at a kill pen up in Dallas. I saw the potential and knew I might be biting off more than I could chew. I was very lucky in the sense that he has turned out to be sound and sane. It has yet to be determined if he is safe though. 

If I can be honest, I had prayed for Jericho for a few months before finding him. I said "Lord, I want to rescue a horse from a kill pen. It would be really cool if he was a mustang, and it would be awesome if he was amazing. You do you God, and I will try to see your sign when it comes." 

Lo and behold a few months later- there he was. 15.1 with a lovely trot off to become horsemeat the next day. I had the money but I wasn't quite ready, but anxiety filled me like nothing else. Is this the horse, I wondered? So after communicating with rescuers in his area... I took the plunge. 

Would I recommend it to people to do the same? Hell no. You never know what you're actually getting doing stupid stuff like this. It worked out in the end because of my mentor and the people around me supporting me. I lucked out, and God gave me what I asked for. 

So I guess my advise is when you're ready to pray for it (or ask the universe... Whatever your beliefs are) and you will know when it's right.

Good luck!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> A true 'heart horse' if you will, is one you'd do anything for, even changing disciplines if they don't enjoy what they're doing. That's how I became a trail rider; my snarky little Arabian hated showing, but loved trail riding. Selling him was never an option, so I switched over to what he liked and the discipline in which he excelled.


YES! THIS! I think there's a difference between keeping the horse because you're worried where they might end up and choosing the make the decision because at the end of the day _you just don't care_. It's not about what you're doing, but being with your horse (and doing something you both love).

OP - you're young. I thought I would own Lily (my Arab) until the end of her days. At 20 I realized she wasn't going to fit with my riding goals anymore. I found the human she adores. Then I was given the test again with Cally, who I would have considered the closest thing to my heart horse at the time. She was no longer cleared for jumping, would likely only be able to do light trails & even that she wasn't the best behaved about (she also _hated_ flatwork). I _thought_ I was okay with that decision. At the end of the day I had a very serious & real conversation with myself. I had a lot of good riding years to go. I wasn't done with jumping, nor showing. It didn't mean I loved her any less or she meant anything less to me, but I wasn't willing to give up my goals for her just yet. If Jameson decided tomorrow that he never wanted to jump again - I'd be fine. If he decided trails weren't for him anymore - that's good too. I know for a fact this horse will _always_ stay with me. He's just absolutely everything I ever wanted & he's just been so fantastic.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I got my first horse two years ago and I chose with my head. It was a good decision but my heart isn't really catching up yet. 

My mare is safe, but doesn't particularly enjoy being ridden or my company. She doesn't throw tantrums but she politely makes it known that she would rather be elsewhere - every 30 seconds. It's very irritating to me as an animal lover to feel like I'm forcing her into something which she finds unpleasant.

So, even though she is the right horse for me physically (since I don't have any broken bones) it does get me down emotionally and makes riding and hanging out with my horse less pleasant than I hoped for. Ah, well.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I have two, some 25 years apart. And they picked me. I went to look at a specific horse and walked away with different ones!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have had and still have ,several horses that had/have a special place in my heart, but my gelding Einstein still.
has a little place in my heart, reserved for him alone
I don't know if the term heart horse applies-it is just a horse that you have a connection with, slightly above that which you have with any other horse
You know that only with time. Einstein was born at our place, just like many other horses, and that connection certainly was no different at birth, then with any other horse, and in fact, he was for sale as a yearling
Only when I started to ride him, went through a hard time in my life, did he become special,helping me through that time, giving me a purpose.
Yea, sounds corny from someone who raised horses, but there it is!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I think you just know...

You can have more than 1, you can also love many horses, but there is definitely another level I'd put 'heart horse' under.
I found mine, when I didn't want to buy, didn't think I was ready to commit, but after a week of leasing him, I just knew he was very very special.
He is the horse I would do anything for. And I can tell, I will end up doing everything for.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have my heart horse right now, have had him two years and bought him as a four year old only backed. I was looking for a project at the time and one day I walked into the barn where I board and the owner had brought in two paint geldings, half brothers, who she was trying to help sell for someone. I wanted to buy one and they said pick which one I wanted. So I walked into the indoor where Wyatt stood. It was odd, I looked at him and said to myself _Yup that one._ He had a kind eye, calm demeanor that just put my anxiety at ease. Of course I went and looked at his half brother, but I knew my choice was made on Wyatt, especially after learning his half brother was running bred on the dam's side. (I'm not to keen on running bred).
Since then I've been the only one to ride him, did all the work myself on him. He comes before I have to start calling him, seems to be particular about my scent, that he likes it to the point that he'll sniff the inside of my helmet and vest, and he's helped me alot with my anxiety. That's how I know he's my heart horse.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

For whatever reason, there are certain animals that have that extra something. I have my heart horse right now, I just love her to death. I love my other two but this mare just has that something extra for me. 
I've also had a heart dog years ago. She passed back in 2006 and I was devastated. I loved my other dogs but not like her, it was just different. I didn't think that I would have a dog like her again. Now I got this new pup for a companion to the older girl that I have and I just adore this pup. Another heart dog. We just click, she just has that something extra for me. 
I didn't know that my heart horse or my heart dogs would be that when I got them, it just turned out that way. As a matter of fact, when I chose this new pup between her and her brother, my brain was saying that I was probably making a mistake. She just seemed so independent and bossy compared to her laid back and relaxed brother. I chose not to think about it too much and brought her home anyway. So glad that I did.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't buy into the heart horse thing. As noted above, if you buy with your head, and not your heart, you'll get the horse you need at the time you need it. Over the course of a lifetime, some will stand out. In nearly 6 decades in the saddle, I can count 3. 

Nearly all the horses I've worked with in all that time, belonged to someone else. There have been plenty of good horses in that mix. I appreciated them and moved on. Of the three memorable ones, one belonged to my family, one to the Army, and one to me. The reason they stand out is that they did what I needed a horse to do at that time in my life, and did it well.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The main thing is to not fall for the romantic fantasy now current, the idea that there is a magical bond between (a girl) and one certain horse, just waiting to be recognized. 

Occasionally there is, but mostly what there is, is a degree of trust based on mutual respect, earned by time spent together doing stuff.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

To know that a horse is your "heart horse", you have to have owned several. It's not impossible that your first horse will be your heart horse of course, but you have nothing to compare it with. I also think you can have more than one heart horse, if you really want to call it that. And your first may remain special just because it was your first. 

I've owned five horses in my life so not as many as many other folks here. I had three as a child/teen, then two as an adult. I also leased a couple along the way. Of all those horses, if I was going to say one is my heart horse, it would be my daughter's Arab, Harley. Most people fall in love with him right away because he has such a charming personality, and is very outgoing so easy to get to know. Vets and trimmers love him. He's intelligent, fun, reliable and affectionate so what's not to love? But there is another level for me. I am the mother of a young girl who fell in love with horses like I did at her age. To see this Arab carry my daughter around safely, win her ribbons, and take care of her, is something horsey moms value more than anything. But since I am the main caretaker of both our horses, they also have a special bond with me because I am the carryer and deliverer of food (let's be honest about it). 

I love my gentle mare Kodak, but she is anxious and has to be won over. That's something we're working on. And I had some cute ponies and a very good, kind QH growing up. But none compare to our special Harley. That's why at 18, he is with us forever and is done getting passed around. When he can no longer carry around my daughter, or when she outgrows him, he will retire here and spend however many years he has left enjoying our pastures and receiving the best care possible. And maybe teaching a few more beginners how to ride.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't go for the notion of a "heart horse." But I do try to be every horse's "heart rider/owner/handler."


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There is a reason that mystical bond gets written about but at 15 I think you'll find even if you love this horse with all of your heart there will be others that come along and fill a special place. I have had several that have meant the world to me for different reasons at different times. One we just clicked and others took time. My first was a horse that was as far from my dream horse as a horse could be. I took her on as a chance for what I wanted when I sold her down the road. Except she grew on me and I never sold her. Never happened. I had her from her early teens until she was well into her 30's and she lived into her 40's. What I did do though when I could no longer keep her was give her to someone who treated her as the end all be all. She was that child's heart horse whether she wanted to be or not. The child was handicapped and in a wheel chair. All she wanted was a horse to love. She (the horse) was smart enough to know which side the bread was buttered on and that child had her dream. I certainly never expected to get involved with drafts but it happened at a time when I needed horses as much I think as I needed to breathe for the sanity they provided. Two of them I would call my heart horses though the road getting there was rough. There is a third draft that I love to pieces and have had all of her life. She's one I started and learned (read made all of the newbie mistakes) to train on. I created the holes then had to fix the holes but she has always been a solid, sane, safe horse. Patient and forgiving. She's done everything I've asked of her and done it willingly from drive to ride and even spent time as a camp horse when there was a need. She'll always be special and she'll be with me until the end. She is my child's heart horse. The horse of his dreams and the horse all others have to measure up to. Pretty big shoes to fill but his quarter mare does that so I'd have to say at his young age he has two. The horse though that gets top spot I saw walking across a field with a young boy. He wasn't for sale and he wasn't what I was looking for but there was just something there. I asked about him when I saw him and never imagined I would get a call several months later asking if I was still interested. For the short time he was mine I understood the magic. I lived the magic. Sadly he passed. I don't know that there will be another like him but what I have fills the space that's left. Same goes for dogs. The dog least like what I ever wanted, dreamed or imagined would be my heart is my heart dog but my boy is her heart. She'd give her life for him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When I first met Gibbs I was less than impressed, wrong color, no personality, no nothing really, but I realized he was safe, and I wanted a safe horse, so despite my misgivings I bought him...first horse my trainer found for me.

Turned out over the next couple of years he was my heart horse, it just grew, he found out people are fun, I found out he had a wicked sense of humor and a great personality, he just had never been allowed to show it.

First time I REALLY knew he was my heart horse? I had two horses boarding, a new venture for me, I was going back to the UK for a few weeks, to BO wanted instructions on what to do in case of illness etc...for the mare it was easy, set a figure, spend this much, do that, etc. With Gibbs I just started crying at the very thought of him having and accident or taking ill. 

I have owned very many horses in my life, some I liked better than others, but Gibbs was my heart horse, I truly doubt I will have a connection with any other like that.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Know exactly what you mean,Golder!
I don't believe in love at first sight, human or otherwise. Sure, there can be infatuation, but true love needs time to grow, as that relationship matures.
Thus, your heart horse, if you are lucky enough to have such a beast in your life, is not one you pick out in the crowd, but one you form a special bond with, over time
My two sons expressed the relationship that I had with Einstein, and I hope, with a sense of a hyperbole , that Einstein was my third and favorite son."

I think, my feeling/connection with Einstein, is best expressed, in a poem I wrote, about two years before I had to have him put down, knowing that time was coming


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

boots said:


> I don't go for the notion of a "heart horse." But I do try to be every horse's "heart rider/owner/handler."


I do but it's not really coming from the horse as much as it is how we feel about them for whatever reasons that we have. I've loved all of the animals that I have had but their were a few that are just extra special to me. I'm sure that same animal might not awaken the same feelings for someone else.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That poem is beautiful @Smilie, made me tear up just a little bit.

You are right as well, the infatuation I felt when buying some horses, just wasn't sustainable over time. Fergie, I've owned her 2 years, I like her fine, I'm very grateful to her for making me a better rider, she is way more fun to ride than Gibbs ever was, but *whispers* she has not (yet) touched my heart...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stilts is my heart horse.

I despised him when the owners dropped him off at the trainer's barn I worked at. 
I didn't want to start him, I always left him until the last of the day.

After the first ride I liked him, after a week I fell in love, by two weeks I wanted to buy him. He was my buddy and become the first horse of the day.

After a month I got him bought. 
10 years later he's still my #1.

Don't get hung up on love at first sight.





Again...
I was looking for another TopSail Cody bred colt. Found one online, messaged the girl, didn't buy him.
A few months later stumbled on another ad, messaged the gal not realizing it was the same colt.
There was something about him.
We met at a rodeo, I took him home, had buyers remorse.

Now he's 5, cranky, but talented, athletic and we have a lot of fun, I love him. Hes my other heart. My buddy, I can count on him on those hard days and so tough.

Make the best of the horses you have available whether they are your heart horse or not. It makes those good horses so much sweeter.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Smile you have me bawling. In a good way. Such a beautiful heart felt tribute.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been around horses for 30 years and I don't think I'd ever use the phrase "heart horse".

Do I love my 2 horses I currently have? You bet. They have a forever home with me and I'm fortunate I can provide that for them. I spare no expense for their care and well-being. I know both of them like the back of my hand.

But heart horse? Nah, I don't get that sentimental, I guess. They're actually both quite different from each other, and I there's always a love-hate relationship. Red is always willing to GO and that can make for a really fun ride. But sometimes I just want to walk on a loose rein and he doesn't always do that so great. Shotgun on the other hand is going to be a perfect kids horse. Only goes the speed you ask and loose rein extroidinaire! But that can sometimes be annoying when I want some pep in his step and he doesn't have any. 

So there's always a good-bad to everything.

For me, it's more about putting the training into my horses and achieving things with them, then worrying if we have "that" connection.

BUt to each his own.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I disagree that you can only have one "heart horse" in your life (the same way I disagree there can only be one 'human' love of your life) and I also disagree that you have to have owned several to know.

This is simply a highly personal thing, molded by your own experience with horses and your own views. 

I, personally, do prescribe to the notion of heart horses. I've worked with dozens (hundreds?) of horses in my nearly two decades of riding, but have only owned two (the main reason I suggest you don't need to own any certain number of horses to experience a 'heart horse'. Most professionals work with hundreds of horses, but own only a small handful, and sometimes don't own any). I wouldn't say either of the two I've owned were heart horses, but that doesn't make them any less worthy mounts, and I've cherished my time with both. 

I wouldn't get caught up on the horse you love, and the fear that she may be "the one". There will always be another 

PS - That was a lovely poem, Smilie! <3


----------



## My Runaway and Me (Dec 26, 2020)

I knew within 20 minutes of meeting mine. 
He wasn’t the horse I was supposed to buy, but he kept grabbing my arm when I walked past. He kept looking at me with those beautiful eyes and I couldn’t ignore him... so I suppose he picked me. He wouldn’t leave me alone so I asked to ride him... and came home with a crazy young ex hunter who couldn’t do dressage like I wanted. 
although it’s been a long few years, I never doubted he was my soulmate, heart horse, horse of a lifetime. He’s scary sometimes, but he actually does well at dressage. He always comes home with a ribbon. 
he’s a humble breed, no papers, not flashy, but he’s mine. Could I move onto a new horse? Sure. Do I get mad with him when he’s messing about? Yep. Do I love him regardless? Yes! 
he’s flawed, but so am I, and we are a good team. He’s my best friend and got me through some hard times, and will be with me until the end.
I think when you know, you know.


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

i may be a bit strange but both my heart horses became such after slightly dangerous incidents. i like slightly hotter horses with a bit of attitude. My mare brownie bolted on me our first ride i was eight at the time and we clicked afterward. then my angel horse twister day one turned and kicked me in the leg. he was a abused and honestly quite dangerous (the kind of horse people say will be the horse that kills you) if you didn't know how to read horses body language. 

despite all that i love brownie dearly and not a day goes by i don't miss twister.


----------

